# The last 12.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thought I'd take some photos of my last remaining mice.

Firstly is 'Pinky' the Siamese hand-raised mouse, proud mother, and in great shape. 

























'Muffin' - Blue splashed Caracul-like, daughter of Pinky and Brain

















'Cheese' - Satin Fuzzy Siamese Caracul-like, daughter of pinky and Brain

























'Nibbles' - Satin White, daughter of Pinky and Brain 









'Godzilla' - Long-haired Black Pied, daughter of Agouti 2 and Mammoth(RIP)

























'Agouti 2' -Agouti Pied, daughter of Agouti and Unamed tri(passed on long ago)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

'Penny' - Agouti Pied Texel, 18 months old. 

























'Agouti' - Agouti, 13/14 months old. 

















The boys:

'Brain' - Splashed, hand-raised mouse. Never keeps still and Loves the gals. 

























'Terbor' -White, dopey and calm brother of Pinky and Brain (same parents different litter)

















'Flash 2' - Blue Stain 

















and lastly; 'Bingo' - Blue Tri


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd like to post one last photo of 'Pebbles' an Iliac Agouti Pied Texal one of my favourite pet mice, who passed at 18 months old last week (due to age) she's Penny's sister whom she lived with her whole life. She bullied mice twice her size and was often queen of any box she lived in at the time. :lol: 
Photo was taken close to a year ago now but it's a lovely one. 









Lots of the mice that have gone in the past few months I will miss.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

They're all so beautiful! Also sorry to for your losses *hugs*


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute mice! I love Brain lol and Pinky is gorgeous too, I love her body shape. And the tri, Bingo, is really nice too.


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

The mice are all really cute. Pinky and Brain - Animaniacs by any chance?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Pinky and Brain have grown into amazing mice ... you dod a fab job hand rearing them


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> Pinky and Brain have grown into amazing mice ... you dod a fab job hand rearing them


I second this! I'm so glad to see that they made it too!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely mice you have


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry you lost so many. The remaining mice are beautiful though, and it's great to see Pinky and Brain doing so well, those two are so lovely.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

All your mice are beautiful, I love brain and bingo so much <3


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Your mice are all so gorgeous! I wish I could jut get one!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

yes its a shame we all have to lose our pet mice, but you have some lovely photos and lovely memories.


----------

